# Survivor Caramoan : OAD 3-13-2013



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Good Riddance. He and his uncle are nothing alike. Brandon never should have been brought back. What an Ass.

I hope Philip wins now.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

BradJW said:


> Good Riddance. He and his uncle are nothing alike. Brandon never should have been brought back. What an Ass.
> 
> I hope Philip wins now.


Totally agree about Brandon. I would wager uncle Russell is even more disgusted with him now than after his first season. That was pathetic.

I don't hope Phillip wins, but there's about zero point zero percent chance of that so no biggie.

I loved the reaction from the Fans side as it all unfolded.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

Brandon proved a point (one that we all knew before this game) he's a psycho... should have never brought him back.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, I don't know that I really want Philip to win, other than the fact that Brandon would be pissed about it and that would make me happy.

The reunion show will be fun.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Well that was... umm... interesting... That is a first on many levels right? I know challenges have been thrown, but have they been handed over? Have we had a TC not at TC?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I think Corinne said it best ... so unstable


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

What a lunatic... comparing him to his uncle is an insult to Russell.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

The favorites still have a 2 person lead, but it will be interesting to see if there is a momentum shift because of this.

Brandon was one of the strongest competitors in these challenges though.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

That was great fun to watch!!! 

I loved how Jeff got Brandon away from his tribe and Philip. Massaging his shoulders and calming him down. Or trying. I wonder what Jeff was thinking!

And the Fans...who was it that said "can you hold it up like do when you win" or something like that. Jeff said he would but I don't think he did.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

So was Brandon actually voted out by his tribe, or pulled out by the show?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Brandon is crazypants, but I'm glad he called out Phillip.  He (Phillip) annoys me way more than Brandon did.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

laria said:


> Brandon is crazypants, but I'm glad he called out Phillip.  He (Phillip) annoys me way more than Brandon did.


:up:


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

hummingbird_206 said:


> So was Brandon actually voted out by his tribe, or pulled out by the show?


He was unanimously voted out.


----------



## zync (Feb 22, 2003)

Philip missed such a great opportunity to twist the knife. All he had to say was "I guess some people just can't handle the stress" and nothing more. That would have made Brandon completely melt down while letting everyone else bask in the glow.

Anwyay - Producers got their reality. Great pick by them.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

BradJW said:


> Good Riddance. He and his uncle are nothing alike. Brandon never should have been brought back. What an Ass.
> 
> I hope Philip wins now.


Remember the other Hantz brother who got kicked off Big Brother?

I think the casting people had to know they were setting up a potentially dangerous situation when they put Brandon on the show.

I'm liking Philip more and more. I felt sad for him when Brandon told him everyone hated their nicknames. Philip responded that everyone thought it was just fun and I think that is all the stealth r us thing is for Philip. He isn't serious, he isn't completely crazy, he is just having a little fun.

And I could have smacked Brandon's childish face when he mumbled to mock Philip's speech pattern.

So do they get their rice and beans replaced by production? I think they should have taken some precautions when Brandon had already threatened to pee in them.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Well, that was quite a train-wreck. I agree with everyone else that Brandon is nutballs. There is nothing for him to be proud of. His silly rationale about controlling his own destiny is like a pathetic suicide note and if he cared about Andrea and Dawn so much, he wouldn't have dumped out their rice and beans.

But I hope Phillip follows Brandon and Shamar soon, I've had enough of crazy people in Survivor for a while.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I'm really curious how it actually all went down at the immunity challenge. Did it unfold as we saw it, with Jeff making the decision to hold Tribal right then and there or was a long producer meeting cut out? Maybe they knew what to expect and had already decided to hold Tribal right away.

In any case, it sucks to be the designer or builder of that particular challenge.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

caslu said:


> What a lunatic... comparing him to his uncle is an insult to Russell.


+1

And I agree that Russell is more embarrassed now than the first time!


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

At the reward challenge I noticed that Brenda was limping quite noticably. And then at the (aborted) immunity challenge she had a buff on her knee (presumably covering a knee brace). I don't remember any indication that she'd been injured. That would suck if she is, 'cause then she's a weak link and could get cut. And I wouldn't like that. 

Anyone else catch the production screw-up with the names/jobs on-screen display at the orange tribe when they were all scrambling for the HII?

Regarding the previews...


Spoiler



I sure hope, between a Corrine and Phillip confrontation, that Corrine comes out on top. I'd be happy to see Phillip gone and even though I don't care for her personality, I love her smile.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not a Brandon fan at all, but I hope Phillip is the next to go - and I wouldn't be heartbroken if it was even a medical evacuation, either. :down:

It seemed totally lost on Phillip, the "challenge hero", that the other tribe ganged up on Brandon and that Phillip lasted as long as he did as a result. What a putz.

And if his 'Stealth R Us' really is just a light-hearted gimmick, it sure doesn't seem to play that way to me.

Brandon is going to prove to be a BIG game changer (and not in a good way) if they are just stuck with the rice & beans they can salvage - which, as unfortunate as that is, should be the case; unless they can win some more in a reward challenge (one of those "you have a choice between this custom-built Menards-sponsored Port-a-potty or a bag of beans and a bag of rice" deals).


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I guess what they showed in the preview last week wasn't the usual attempt to mislead us. I guess they need to break the pattern every now and then.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i feel bad for the people that setup the challenge, i hope they use it for next time. throws a monkey wrench into things

i wonder what people like this feel like when they see themselves on tv acting like this


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I wonder if the fans might have won with Shamu holding a rope in the reward challenge. Seems like a challenge made just for him. Guess we'll never know. I question why the Fans put those two guys on the ropes instead of the "stronger guys".


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Vote Me Out Now, *****!


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

DougF said:


> Vote Me Out Now, *****!


And the tribe says "Okay".


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Dalton's recap (minor possible spoiler from next week previews at end) - http://tvrecaps.ew.com/recap/survivor-caramoan-fans-vs-favorites-episode-5-brandon/


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

"I am the Arthur of my own fate"


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

iv'e never seen so much man to man shoulder massaging


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Great episode. Brandon was a loose cannon from day one. 

I have no problem with Phillip and how he plays his game. There have been worse players. It was interesting to see who in that tribe was upset with the situation and who seemed to be almost relieved.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

There was a better strategy than forfeiting the challenge. They should have gone ahead and legitimately played and tried their best to win. If they lose, fine, they vote out crazy guy. If they won, even better, the fans have to lose one more player and then later they can surely, easily, provoke Brandon into disqualifying himself by doing something insane.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Andrea is going to take some flack from Phillipp for telling Brandon about wanting to throw the challange!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

tiams said:


> There was a better strategy than forfeiting the challenge. They should have gone ahead and legitimately played and tried their best to win. If they lose, fine, they vote out crazy guy. If they won, even better, the fans have to lose one more player and then later they can surely, easily, provoke Brandon into disqualifying himself by doing something insane.


while brilliant on paper...nobody wants a psycho back at camp that could do anything at anytime.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

pmyers said:


> while brilliant on paper...nobody wants a psycho back at camp that could do anything at anytime.


If they had not forfeited I feel sure production would have pulled Brandon from the game. If they had insisted on playing they would have had the chance to also eliminate another fan. 
No way would they have let Brandon go back to camp.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm guessing (hoping) the food Brandon destroyed was replaced. This was not typical behavior and the tribe was, I think, at risk of some potential violence from this maniac.

I think the challenge that was aborted will return next week. They'll simply drop one of the future challenges and use this one since it's already set up.


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

While I still think Philip is off is rockers on some level, I did see something from him when talking alone with Brandon that I'd never seen from him before. He seemed to be a bit normal 

I've always wondered if his Stealth R Us is just a gimmick he uses on the show and I'm a bit more convinced of that now. While Philip is disliked on some level, he's pretty much the leader of the group regardless of his method.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

This is from an interview EW did with Brandon before filming started. He is asked about Russell. Someone please explain the very last sentence to me. 

http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/01/23/survivor-caramoan-brandon-hantz-ussell/

EW: Well, lets talk about a tough Hantz man. Russell was pretty harsh about your previous performance, both during the season and at the live reunion. Whats your relationship like now?
BRANDON: Uhhhhit actually was wonderful, until I got back together with my wife.

EW: Why is that?
BRANDON: Because when youre lonely and sad, you want to be lonely and sad with someone else. And Im being straight-up. I want him to see this. I want him to read this. Maybe it will hit him in his head. When something good happens for somebody and nothing good has happened for you, you get a little bit bitter. And I feel like thats what it is right now. I feel like hes very sad and hurt and it kinda sucks because we had a really good time together when I wasnt with my wife, and I wanted that kind of relationship, even with my wife. So it shows that its an ulterior motive from him to obviously have me as a friend, as a companion. Im just there to help his pain go away, which I didnt do anything with him sexually so I dont see how that is a problem.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I can't follow much of that paragraph, but that last sentence is bizarre. Why go there??


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

tiams said:


> Remember the other Hantz brother who got kicked off Big Brother?
> 
> I think the casting people had to know they were setting up a potentially dangerous situation when they put Brandon on the show.
> 
> ...


I'm sure the producers knew that casting Brandon could result in this very thing. And I'm sure they knew that Philip could be just as entertaining in a weird way as well. They got what they wanted and they sure advertised this ahead of time to get ratings. Anyway, I'm glad he's gone. I thought Jeff was really terrific trying to get everything under control. Kudos.

I don't mind Philip nearly as much as the first time around. Either he's toned it down (or the producers have not focused on him as much...just as likely).

Reynold is becoming a favorite of mine and I'm rooting for him to win.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

tiams said:


> This is from an interview EW did with Brandon before filming started. He is asked about Russell. Someone please explain the very last sentence to me.
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/01/23/survivor-caramoan-brandon-hantz-ussell/
> 
> ...


I'm not a psychologist but I'm pretty sure this boy has some kind of problem. Just reading that reinforces that his mental processes are not normal.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

brott said:


> While I still think Philip is off is rockers on some level, I did see something from him when talking alone with Brandon that I'd never seen from him before. He seemed to be a bit normal
> 
> I've always wondered if his Stealth R Us is just a gimmick he uses on the show and I'm a bit more convinced of that now. While Philip is disliked on some level, he's pretty much the leader of the group regardless of his method.


We saw that on occasion when he was first played also.


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

tiams said:


> There was a better strategy than forfeiting the challenge. They should have gone ahead and legitimately played and tried their best to win. If they lose, fine, they vote out crazy guy. If they won, even better, the fans have to lose one more player and then later they can surely, easily, provoke Brandon into disqualifying himself by doing something insane.


The way Brandon was acting, he had to go and go now!!

Threatening to pee on the rice and beans was bad enough, but he said he thought about burning down the shelter! Who could sleep after hearing that?


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Honora said:


> The way Brandon was acting, he had to go and go now!!
> 
> Threatening to pee on the rice and beans was bad enough, but he said he thought about burning down the shelter! Who could sleep after hearing that?


He also had access to a pretty scary looking knife. After the stuff he said I would not feel safe around him.

It's also interesting about the forfeit. In a previous season a tribe wanted to do the same thing and Jeff said that every member of the tribe had to agree to the forfeit. They didn't mention that here. I think that means either Brandon agreed and they didn't show it, or the Producers didn't make him agree so they could let the tribe vote him out.

tk


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

pendragn said:


> He also had access to a pretty scary looking knife. After the stuff he said I would not feel safe around him.
> 
> It's also interesting about the forfeit. In a previous season a tribe wanted to do the same thing and Jeff said that every member of the tribe had to agree to the forfeit. They didn't mention that here. I think that means either Brandon agreed and they didn't show it, or the Producers didn't make him agree so they could let the tribe vote him out.
> 
> tk


Wasn't that after they won the challenge and decided they wanted to go to tribal anyways? It wouldn't be hard for them to throw the challenge if not allowed to forfiet.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Honora said:


> The way Brandon was acting, he had to go and go now!!
> 
> Threatening to pee on the rice and beans was bad enough, but he said he thought about burning down the shelter! Who could sleep after hearing that?


And if Phillip was his problem, why screw his "friends"?


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Here is an article from Reality Blurred bashing the way that episode played out:

http://www.realityblurred.com/realitytv/archives/survivor_caramoan/2013_Mar_14_brandon-hantz-episode


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Whoever gave Brandon his psychological examination and cleared him to be on the show should turn in their certfication and find another line of work. There is no way they should have let someone in his obvious mental state on this show. It was clearly irresponsible of the producers to put him and the rest of his tribe mates in that position. He never should have been on the show.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Tracy said:


> I can't follow much of that paragraph, but that last sentence is bizarre. Why go there??


Pretty much only one reason.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

latrobe7 said:


> But I hope Phillip follows Brandon and Shamar soon, I've had enough of crazy people in Survivor for a while.


Shemar and Brandon have clear psychological problems, Brandon much more so than Shemar.

But Philip is just a narcissistic kook. He doesn't deserve to be in the same sentence as the other two.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Tracy said:


> Here is an article from Reality Blurred bashing the way that episode played out:
> 
> http://www.realityblurred.com/realitytv/archives/survivor_caramoan/2013_Mar_14_brandon-hantz-episode


I agree with a lot of this, especially the direction of how this show is going. And I'm specifically talking about bringing back old contestants. I think it ws a fun novelty once. The first All-Stars was a lot of fun. But now, they do it so often that it's just not interesting any more. I'd rather they bring in new contestants and maybe, every 4th season some form of All-Stars. The fall season wasn't bad because the number of bring backs was small, and those they brought back were actually interesting. This time? It looked like they were trying to find contestants that were not necessarily good players, but disturbing personalities. I understand it brings ratings to some extent, but some contestants people just don't want to see again. I am not sure there were that many fans who wanted to see Philip or Brandon again. And there were a couple of them they brought back that frankly I don't remember.

If Probst is bored, like Andy Denhart suggests, then perhaps it's time to bring in a new host. I can actually think of a couple of former Survivors who might be good at it. Penner is one that comes to mind immediately. It also does seem that Jeff has been given a lot of power. I know I said I thought he handled this situation well, but in light of what Andy said in his blog, perhaps not, if this was all staged for TV's benefit. There's a lot about Survivor that I no longer like. It's become too predictable because of the editing. They have tried TOO many gimmicks. In fact, I'd love where they have a season with all new contestants and call it "Classic" Survivor, where they play with the original rules. No hidden idols, a reward and immunity challenge every week. And some good personalities rather than combustible ones.

And, oh yeah, a cold weather version


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I agree with a lot of this, especially the direction of how this show is going. And I'm specifically talking about bringing back old contestants. I think it ws a fun novelty once. The first All-Stars was a lot of fun. But now, they do it so often that it's just not interesting any more. I'd rather they bring in new contestants and maybe, every 4th season some form of All-Stars. The fall season wasn't bad because the number of bring backs was small, and those they brought back were actually interesting. This time? It looked like they were trying to find contestants that were not necessarily good players, but disturbing personalities. I understand it brings ratings to some extent, but some contestants people just don't want to see again. I am not sure there were that many fans who wanted to see Philip or Brandon again. And there were a couple of them they brought back that frankly I don't remember.
> 
> If Probst is bored, like Andy Denhart suggests, then perhaps it's time to bring in a new host. I can actually think of a couple of former Survivors who might be good at it. Penner is one that comes to mind immediately. It also does seem that Jeff has been given a lot of power. I know I said I thought he handled this situation well, but in light of what Andy said in his blog, perhaps not, if this was all staged for TV's benefit. There's a lot about Survivor that I no longer like. It's become too predictable because of the editing. They have tried TOO many gimmicks. In fact, I'd love where they have a season with all new contestants and call it "Classic" Survivor, where they play with the original rules. No hidden idols, a reward and immunity challenge every week. And some good personalities rather than combustible ones.
> 
> And, oh yeah, a cold weather version


Colby Donaldson would be the perfect replacement for Jeff.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

tiams said:


> Colby Donaldson would be the perfect replacement for Jeff.


He was another I thought about. Maybe even the Facts of Life actress who did it last season. I used to really like Jeff, but I am getting the feeling that he thinks he's bigger than the show now. And they tend to bring back his buddies too.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Honora said:


> The way Brandon was acting, he had to go and go now!!
> 
> Threatening to pee on the rice and beans was bad enough, but he said he thought about burning down the shelter! Who could sleep after hearing that?


And he would have been gone even if they they did not forfeit. I say they should have played and possibly won immunity, gotten rid of another fan, and let the producers do what they had to do with Brandon. He wouldn't have been let back at camp.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> And, oh yeah, a cold weather version


I would like to see that too!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

so do they get all new food?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

tiams said:


> I would like to see that too!


I know it will never happen. I'm realistic. But I personally am bored with the tropical island version that we get over and over again. I get that the producers feel that without a warm weather locale people won't tune in because they won't be getting bare chested muscular guys and girls in bikinis. So why not, for the season filmed in the summer, a mountain location? Surely it will be warm enough during the day for "skin", and there have to be enough people out there that regularly camp out during the summer months for weeks at a time that living outside during a chilly night shouldn't be a big problem. Heck, I camped out for 6 weeks as a kid two summers in a row in tents with no heat. And I'm a city kid. I can't see their being any shortage of contestants for that. I'm not talking about camping out in Alaska in January!!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

tiams said:


> And he would have been gone even if they they did not forfeit. I say they should have played and possibly won immunity, gotten rid of another fan, and let the producers do what they had to do with Brandon. He wouldn't have been let back at camp.


He also might have done something "crazy" during the challenge.

I've been around a cancer like him and you would do ANYTHING just to have them gone....Like the one lady said (carol?) "This has taken me out of the game".


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> so do they get all new food?


I bet they give them the opportunity to "win" new food. Or trade for it like they did one other season when food grew short.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

Is the reason why they don't do a cold weather version for safety reasons, or T&A reasons?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

pmyers said:


> ....Like the one lady said (*carol*?) "This has taken me out of the game".


Dawn


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

702 said:


> Is the reason why they don't do a cold weather version for safety reasons, or T&A reasons?


Explain. I'm not sure it's any safer being in torrential wind swept rain than in a cool night in say Rocky Mountain National park in July.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I bet they give them the opportunity to "win" new food. Or trade for it like they did one other season when food grew short.


since everything is on camera they can get a good estimate of the volume of food plus i think even the other tribe would have to agree that they deserve a bit more for their 'trouble'

i only FF thru most of these shows but dang i'm glad i stopped when he stepped out of line.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

pmyers said:


> He also might have done something "crazy" during the challenge.


Sit him out during the challenge.



pmyers said:


> I've been around a cancer like him and you would do ANYTHING just to have them gone....Like the one lady said (carol?) "This has taken me out of the game".


Then he should have been removed from the game and let the challenge go on.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Explain. I'm not sure it's any safer being in torrential wind swept rain than in a cool night in say Rocky Mountain National park in July.


I was going to stay quiet on this because I don't have anything concrete to site as my basis (and one other point I will get to below), but my understanding is they don't actually film this in the US for reasons of regulations/legallities they would then have to follow or be extremely cautious of or some such thing (possibly making things cost-prohibitive).

My other point - I know they could probably find other locales besides tropical islands where the climate is more rugged than tropical, but I don't think there are nearly as many options for those types of places that aren't parts of major countries that they would have to deal with.

I am not well versed in geology or the law, and I'm sure that's very apparent in what I had posted. 

Flame away!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> I was going to stay quiet on this because I don't have anything concrete to site as my basis (and one other point I will get to below), but my understanding is they don't actually film this in the US for reasons of regulations/legallities they would then have to follow or be extremely cautious of or some such thing (possibly making things cost-prohibitive).
> 
> My other point - I know they could probably find other locales besides tropical islands where the climate is more rugged than tropical, but I don't think there are nearly as many options for those types of places that aren't parts of major countries that they would have to deal with.
> 
> ...


No flame. I know they would never film in the US. Besides the various laws, they'd have to pay higher scale to the workers. I only used that as an example of a "cold weather" place I've been to that I know is plenty warm during the daytime. But there are plenty of places like that throughout the world they could use, I'm sure.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

pmyers said:


> He also might have done something "crazy" during the challenge.
> 
> I've been around a cancer like him and you would do ANYTHING just to have them gone....Like the one lady said (carol?) "This has taken me out of the game".





brianric said:


> Sit him out during the challenge.
> 
> Then he should have been removed from the game and let the challenge go on.


The producers would not have allowed him to compete. The Favorites should not have forfeited.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

They'd ever want to film someplace cold because people would be too inactive. It's one thing to to dedicate 15 minutes of one episode to people huddling in cold rain like in last night's episode. It's another to be stuck with people feeling that way for the entire run of the season.

Extreme heat was a problem they ran into with the Africa season. People just wanted to hang out in the shade and not waste an ounce of energy.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I think it would also hard to identify people when they are bundled up in coats. Also, I'm sure some people enjoy seeing the skin of the beautiful people.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

wendiness1 said:


> I'm guessing (hoping) the food Brandon destroyed was replaced. This was not typical behavior and the tribe was, I think, at risk of some potential violence from this maniac.


When he went after the food, I was expecting a couple of the guys to wrestle him to the ground. Are they not allowed to do that? They have to stand there and try to "reason with him" while he threatens them? Are there security people hanging around all the time, or just camera men?



Steveknj said:


> Reynold is becoming a favorite of mine and I'm rooting for him to win.


Whoa, not going that far. He's a really good player, but so annoying. I groaned when he found the second idol. 

They should have gone ahead and played the challenge, killed the fans again, and then let them off of tribal and send him home. Destroy their spirit before you give them immunity.


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

Tracy said:


> Here is an article from Reality Blurred bashing the way that episode played out:
> 
> http://www.realityblurred.com/realitytv/archives/survivor_caramoan/2013_Mar_14_brandon-hantz-episode


Bingo!

No surprise here or at other forums after watching the show...I am not defending Brandon, but Its all to easy to jump on the "Brandon is a nutjob" bandwagon. What he did is normal behavior in reaction to a given situation. He hit the wall and anyone is capable of doing the same, anyone without exception. Again ANYONE! In fact the rain was getting to everyone. Phil is an ass and no doubt taunted Brandon. At the immunity challenge as the conversation progressed, Philip couldn't hold his tongue and Jeff let him taunt Brandon. You could see Philip having a breakdown and hitting the wall too... Jeff knew exactly what Phil was doing and he allowed it. If anyone started causing trouble it is Philip, the control freak, but the others let him run with it from the beginning in a sense controlling him. Phil is good at challenges...as far as Phil and Brandon going at it...If I were Phil I would be concerned..and he was, as you could see it in his demeanor..."hiding" behind Corinne and how he was talking. And Jeff...he was holding Brandon back..and he would have done what Philip couldn't. I would put Jeff's strength above both Brandon and Philip. Brandon's choice was simply to not react and take action, but he did the former. Crappy episode. And Reynold finding the idol again? Come on now...we have been here before. Again I want to see statistics of someone finding it more than once, like Russel Hantz did.. and then factor in it has happened how many times?...given environment and others looking for it... it has to be highly unlikely. 
And the two women crying...Anger turned inwards...they are depressed and instead of getting angry they cried. It's not easy out there.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> It also does seem that Jeff has been given a lot of power.


I have heard it said in interviews with Jeff that he is one of the producers or executive producers of the show as a partner with Burnett. So, it's my understanding that he has the authority to make a call like that in the heat of the moment.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

MegaHertz67 said:


> I have heard it said in interviews with Jeff that he is one of the producers or executive producers of the show as a partner with Burnett. So, it's my understanding that he has the authority to make a call like that in the heat of the moment.


He's basically the showrunner so it's within his power to do almost whatever he wants in that situation.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> I was going to stay quiet on this because I don't have anything concrete to site as my basis (and one other point I will get to below), but my understanding is they don't actually film this in the US for reasons of regulations/legallities they would then have to follow or be extremely cautious of or some such thing (possibly making things cost-prohibitive).
> !


isnt that the same reason cruise ships arent registered in the USA? too many rules


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I think Brandon's contempt and anger towards Philip is justified and all the others on his tribe feel exactly the same. The only difference is that he (Brandon) has no self-control.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

All this focus on Brandon... didn't anyone notice (or care about) Brenda's obvious limping around at the reward challenge? Or her poorly disguised knee brace at the aborted reward challenge?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Honestly, I did not notice it at all. And God knows I look at Brenda any chance I get. Not her knees, mind you...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

did the reward challenge include a grill top? cause I could swear they were cooking the steaks on one.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Anubys said:


> Honestly, I did not notice it at all. And God knows I look at Brenda any chance I get. Not her knees, mind you...


They are too sharp? 

I did not notice Brenda limping or the disguised knee brace either until someone else mentioned it the other day earlier in the thread.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

laria said:


> I did not notice Brenda limping or the disguised knee brace either until someone else mentioned it the other day earlier in the thread.


That was me yesterday.  If you rewatch the reward challenge, it's REALLY obvious something's wrong. Hopefully she (and her sharp knees  ) stick around for a while.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Did they ever show the tribe drinking the wine? Could any of Brandon's blow-up been caused by a little (or a lot of) vino? I wonder if that was strategically edited out.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

That was an interesting episode for sure. I was glad to see Brandon go as he was obviously a complete mental case. I don't give him or the producers any excuses - he has been on the show before and was loopy, he knew what he was coming back to and can't handle the pressure of the game. I don't think I would go as far as saying anybody was in any danger but I think the producers knew they were dangling from a thin string keeping him on the show. I believe the producers knew it was going to play out that way at the challenge and were prepared for it.

Philip has become one of my favorite players on the favorites this year now. I really really disliked him previously but he has grown on me. His efforts in the challenges have almost single handily kept the favorites on a winning path. Between his efforts and toned down personality this year (editing) he has been entertaining.

I could barely handle watching Dawn and her facial expressions during the challenge tribal council. This lady is almost on the brink of a break down herself. I actually enjoyed watching her in the past season but this season from the little I have seen with her interactions has gotten underneath my skin.

Jeff needs to just cut the touchy feely crap.... its not the first time and its becoming tradition to see him get all up on someone when they get it rough in the game. As others have stated I would love to see him replaced and get a fresh face into the game. I like the idea of doing Survivor "Old School" and take all the rules from season 1 and 2 and stick to them.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tiams said:


> The producers would not have allowed him to compete. The Favorites should not have forfeited.


You keep saying this as if you have some inside info about what the producers would have done. I don't think you're right. I think the producers would have loved to film as much drama as they possibly could.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

the camera following him in back of the challenge was interesting. i think it's the first time i've seen a shot like that on this show..i thikn the camera was wet and defintely not as smooth as other shots, even through rough terrain. 

i wonder if we will get some new rule regarding forfeiting? like you lose 2 members. but you cant force someone to do something so they would just stand there or play so bad as to lose. would be lame to watch.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> You keep saying this as if you have some inside info about what the producers would have done. I don't think you're right. I think the producers would have loved to film as much drama as they possibly could.


Yes, they love drama. But Brandon was a physical danger and they would not have let him remain in the camp. On all reality shows, as soon as a contestant becomes a threat to the safety of others they are removed. Lawyers trump producers.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

it makes no sense to speculate on what the producers would have done. We know exactly what they would have done because they were there and did it!


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Anubys said:


> it makes no sense to speculate on what the producers would have done. We know exactly what they would have done because they were there and did it!


Yep. We know they were going to remove him from the game no matter what, so the Favorites made a mistake in forfeiting.


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

There were a few moments, both in camp and at the immunity challenge before Jeff pulled Brandon away, where it looked like things could really have gotten physical quickly. It didn't seem like there were people there ready to step in, I was a bit surprised things got as far as they did.

As mentioned earlier it could be the editing, but Phil doesn't grate on me nearly as much as he did the first time around. While he definitely poked the bear, I thought he was pretty responsible walking away from the scene with Brandon at camp, and being clear at the challenge that he wasn't taking things physical.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i didnt watch the camp fight, did phil just not talk to him? i found thats the number 1 hardest thign in life to do but THE most effective, just ignore someone until they get tired of hearing themselves talk. 

works in real life even


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't know. It looked to me like Phil talked a tough game and then ran away - to quote Brandon - like a bi**h when confronted.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

ireland967 said:


> It didn't seem like there were people there ready to step in, I was a bit surprised things got as far as they did.


I wouldn't doubt there were very large security people just out of the shot in addition to the large number of people in the rest of the crew.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I really hope Brandon gets the help he needs. Going on the show again only made matters worse. I have no doubts he played up his "I'm a new man" or "I want to prove myself" bits to casting and the psych test beforehand so I really don't think they thought it would get this bad. 

He also likely won't be helped much by his family considering how they acted the last time he was on the show.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

tiams said:


> This is from an interview EW did with Brandon before filming started. He is asked about Russell. Someone please explain the very last sentence to me.
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/01/23/survivor-caramoan-brandon-hantz-ussell/
> 
> ...


I couldn't even begin to understand that last sentence.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I think that he is saying that he separated from his wife and was hanging out a lot with Russell, but that Russell stopped hanging out with him after he got back together with his wife, and he didn't see why that would bother Russell since it wasn't like they were sleeping together or something.

But...

WTF?  Why would you even need to clarify that about your uncle?!


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Who the heck knows what really happened with all the editing. What I DO know is I watch this show because it entertains me. Brandon the hayseed does not entertain me. Nor does anyone else really. This is shaping up as one of the worst seasons IMHO. I wasn't optimistic when one of the "favorites" had been the first one voted out previously.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

loved his diary room where he said he's proud of him going out on his own terms. 

i guess thats what you call it? seems like the jury voted you off though to me. 

quitting is your own terms


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Here is another article from Reality Blurred that talks about Brandon's after-eviction press interview statements:

http://www.realityblurred.com/realitytv/archives/survivor_caramoan/2013_Mar_15_brandon-interviews


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

Here is what I remember about Brandon the first time around: 

He wanted to fly under the radar and not let people know he was related to Russell. But he has a big tattoo of his last name on his arm. When confronted, he freely admits the relationship with Russell, but claims he's playing to try and redeem his family's name.

There was this whole vibe of faith and religion, and he was so torn up over being attracted to a couple of the women in the tribe and not being able to balance his "lustful" feelings with his faith or his desire to be faithful to his wife. To the point where he sought to get a couple voted out early so he would be free of that temptation.

Coach, rightly so, used that desire to be pious to help control Brandon with their prayer circles. Coach always tried to show a spiritual side, but was never overly religious until it suited him to control Brandon and his tribe.

Brandon always seemed like a messy bag of conflictions. He was a rabid follower looking for a leader. He wanted to play with honesty and integrity, but couldn't help but scheme and be deceitful. He was full of emotions that seemed to bubble over as either outward focused rage, or inward focused pity that manifested itself as tears of failure and remorse.

So many of of these same characteristics were present this time as well with the notable exception of outward displays of faith. One minute he wanted to play the game with pride and integrity, the next he wanted to burn the hut down and pee in the rice.

What was missing this time was a charismatic leader for him to follow. Someone that could help focus Brandon's energy and manic behavior into more socially acceptable direction. Who knew that Coach was all that kept this from happening the first time around. I guess I need to have a little more respect for Coach than I had before.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Phillip is a total narcissist.

Brandon is psychotic.

Lots of crazies this season...


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

newsposter said:


> i wonder if we will get some new rule regarding forfeiting? like you lose 2 members. but you cant force someone to do something so they would just stand there or play so bad as to lose. would be lame to watch.


I think it might be interesting to watch them try to lose, especially if they tried to lose without letting the other team or Jeff know they were. I think that's happened before. Of course, if everyone knows you're trying to lose someone will spill the beans. In some challenges if you're the last guy tossing at a target or doing a puzzle, it would be easy.



tiams said:


> Yep. We know they were going to remove him from the game no matter what, so the Favorites made a mistake in forfeiting.


Why? Either way they lost 1 guy. If they go ahead and have a challenge after that, they have a chance of losing 2. 

The whole thing could possibly been avoided if whichever stupid girl hadn't told him Phillip wanted to vote him out. Duh.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tiams said:


> Yep. We know they were going to remove him from the game no matter what, so the Favorites made a mistake in forfeiting.


How do we know this? In 25 seasons of Survivor, I don't think the producers have ever pulled anyone from the game, so it's odd that you're so adamant that this is what they were going to do this time.

I think the Favorites knew they did not want to live another day with Brandon. They thought about throwing the challenge to ensure they'd go to TC. Then they figured there was no point in going through the motions at the challenge, why not just forfeit before it starts?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

stellie93 said:


> I think it might be interesting to watch them try to lose, especially if they tried to lose without letting the other team or Jeff know they were. I think that's happened before. Of course, if everyone knows you're trying to lose someone will spill the beans. In some challenges if you're the last guy tossing at a target or doing a puzzle, it would be easy.
> 
> Why? Either way they lost 1 guy. If they go ahead and have a challenge after that, they have a chance of losing 2.
> 
> The whole thing could possibly been avoided if whichever stupid girl hadn't told him Phillip wanted to vote him out. Duh.


If they forfeit they lose Brandon and the Fans lose nobody.

If they refuse to forfeit, they lose Brandon and the challenge is played without giving the fans a boost in morale plus they have the opportunity to eliminate another Fan. Yes, they could have lost Brandon and then lost the challenge also, but that is no different from the chance they may lose the next challenge anyway.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> How do we know this? In 25 seasons of Survivor, I don't think the producers have ever pulled anyone from the game, so it's odd that you're so adamant that this is what they were going to do this time.
> 
> I think the Favorites knew they did not want to live another day with Brandon. They thought about throwing the challenge to ensure they'd go to TC. Then they figured there was no point in going through the motions at the challenge, why not just forfeit before it starts?


Yes, I am adamant that the producers would not have left Brandon in the game. Do you really think they would have allowed him to stay in the game? Maybe nobody has been removed from Survivor yet, but I have seen contestants removed from many reality shows for being a threat to others.

Forfeiting is never a good choice. They gave the fans a morale boost along with momentum and lost a chance to take another Fan out.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

tiams said:


> Yes, I am adamant that the producers would not have left Brandon in the game. Do you really think they would have allowed him to stay in the game? Maybe nobody has been removed from Survivor yet, but I have seen contestants removed from many reality shows for being a threat to others.
> 
> Forfeiting is never a good choice. They gave the fans a morale boost along with momentum and lost a chance to take another Fan out.


I dunno, if they were serious about removing him, why wait until after the challenge? He was threatening Phillip at camp - why not take him out then and there if that was their intent?

I'm not buying what you are selling...sorry.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I dunno, if they were serious about removing him, why wait until after the challenge? He was threatening Phillip at camp - why not take him out then and there if that was their intent?
> 
> I'm not buying what you are selling...sorry.


So you think they would have let Brandon stay in the game?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I have to side with nyny et. al. Maybe they would have removed Brandon, maybe they wouldn't have. I see nothing on the show to suggest that they would have, and obviously the contestants didn't feel it was a sure thing either. The risk that they wouldn't take him out was certainly too great for them to accept.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tiams said:


> Yes, I am adamant that the producers would not have left Brandon in the game. Do you really think they would have allowed him to stay in the game? Maybe nobody has been removed from Survivor yet, but I have seen contestants removed from many reality shows for being a threat to others.
> 
> Forfeiting is never a good choice. They gave the fans a morale boost along with momentum and lost a chance to take another Fan out.


Your premise is based on the idea that they'd eliminate two people in this episode. That happens very rarely on Survivor, less than once per season. Since they just had two people eliminated in the previous episode, I think it's incredibly unlikely that they'd do it again so soon.

The Favorites wanted to make sure Brandon went home. The only way to make absolutely sure that happens was to forfeit. Anything else introduces a chance that Brandon may not go home.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

tiams said:


> So you think they would have let Brandon stay in the game?


I'm saying that if they were prepared to pull him, it would have happened prior to the challenge.

They wouldn't have decided he needed to go, let him play, waited to see what happened and THEN pull him.

That is just illogical.

On BB, the moment a threat is made, the player is pulled. It has happened more than once.

They weren't going to pull him. It was good TV and they knew it, and were willing to take the risk.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Does anyone know where Jeff Probst's blog is? I don't know why I can't find it.. Google is NOT my friend today.  

I'm curious to see what he wrote.... rather than just Dalton's Q&A with him.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I'm saying that if they were prepared to pull him, it would have happened prior to the challenge.
> 
> They wouldn't have decided he needed to go, let him play, waited to see what happened and THEN pull him.
> 
> ...


I'm saying that the producers already intended to pull him and when the tribe mentioned throwing the challenge they decided to let it play out that way for the sake of the story. That made it good TV and made it seem like the tribe was in control instead of it looking like the people behind the scenes were making the decision. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if they were encouraged to forfeit. I think if the team had not forfeited then the producers would have had no choice but to remove him. He would not have competed in the challenge.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

MauriAnne said:


> Does anyone know where Jeff Probst's blog is? I don't know why I can't find it.. Google is NOT my friend today.
> 
> I'm curious to see what he wrote.... rather than just Dalton's Q&A with him.


I can never find it either.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

tiams said:


> I'm saying


...

We know, but you're not offering anything beyond "I'm saying" and that's not enough. I'm sure you understand.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

MauriAnne said:


> Does anyone know where Jeff Probst's blog is? I don't know why I can't find it.. Google is NOT my friend today.
> 
> I'm curious to see what he wrote.... rather than just Dalton's Q&A with him.


I believe that it gets linked from the end of Dalton Ross's recap on Thursday mornings, after it is posted.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tiams said:


> I'm saying that the producers already intended to pull him and when the tribe mentioned throwing the challenge they decided to let it play out that way for the sake of the story. That made it good TV and made it seem like the tribe was in control instead of it looking like the people behind the scenes were making the decision. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if they were encouraged to forfeit. I think if the team had not forfeited then the producers would have had no choice but to remove him. He would not have competed in the challenge.


Why do you think the producers wanted to pull Brandon? As far as we know, he hadn't violated any rules of the game. From a production standpoint, they wanted him in the game as long as possible. From the standpoint of a show with established rules, they had no justification for removing him. There had been no physical violence or even a threat of physical violence. Everyone involved knew that physical violence would get them kicked off the show and they all want to stay in the game.

Earlier you mentioned that lawyers trump drama. But as nyny pointed out, if they felt they had a legal liability if they didn't pull him, then he would have already been pulled. They wouldn't have allowed him to travel to the challenge with his tribe and stand next to them as Jeff addressed them.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Let me tell you....if I was on that tribe and Brandon started dumping my rice and beans, he would have gotten knocked over the head with something!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Tracy said:


> Here is another article from Reality Blurred that talks about Brandon's after-eviction press interview statements:
> 
> http://www.realityblurred.com/realitytv/archives/survivor_caramoan/2013_Mar_15_brandon-interviews


That guy is a loon!

What he did does make more sense to me after reading this:



> There's clear evidence that he really has issues with acceptance. As to his behavior, interestingly, Brandon said the rice and beans punishment was directed at the whole tribe and came after they decided to throw the challenge to vote him off. The edit suggested it was just directed toward Phillip, which didn't make much sense.


So he dumped the rice and beans AFTER he knew what they were going to do.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

pmyers said:


> Let me tell you....if I was on that tribe and Brandon started dumping my rice and beans, he would have gotten knocked over the head with something!


And then you would have been pulled from the game.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

MauriAnne said:


> Does anyone know where Jeff Probst's blog is? I don't know why I can't find it.. Google is NOT my friend today.
> 
> I'm curious to see what he wrote.... rather than just Dalton's Q&A with him.


He doesn't do a blog any longer. Hasn't for a season or 2.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> And then you would have been pulled from the game.


I would have taunted Brandon at the immunity challenge until he went off on the deep end and charge me, then I would take any and all actions to defend myself.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I'm saying that if they were prepared to pull him, it would have happened prior to the challenge.
> 
> They wouldn't have decided he needed to go, let him play, waited to see what happened and THEN pull him.
> 
> ...


There have been plenty of verbal threats, the one threat I remember on BB did the guy have a knife when he made it? That was a little different than just a verbal threat.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> He doesn't do a blog any longer. Hasn't for a season or 2.


Thank you. I guess it took me a long time to miss it.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

jradosh said:


> All this focus on Brandon... didn't anyone notice (or care about) Brenda's obvious limping around at the reward challenge? Or her poorly disguised knee brace at the aborted reward challenge?


As the only other hetero male in this thread, I noticed her limping right away. 

I think Phillip would have taken Brandon. Brandon goes about 5 foot 2. Phillip has shown he's pretty strong.

It's time for Dawn to go. She's unstable too. And the too white teeth are distracting.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

fmowry said:


> As the only other hetero male in this thread, I noticed her limping right away.
> 
> I think Phillip would have taken Brandon. Brandon goes about 5 foot 2. Phillip has shown he's pretty strong.
> 
> It's time for Dawn to go. She's unstable too. And the too white teeth are distracting.


I don't want Dawn to go. I like her a lot. But I agree that her teeth are way too white and look extra out of place in that environment.


----------

